# At what age does teething stop?



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm curious as to why my 9 month old pup would give a painful yip while he was chewing on his leather tug. It's new, very hard and stiff. I can only think that his teeth are still hurting him a little? He did give it a good chomp, and it's slim enough to fit right into the back of his mouth - unlike any of his other toys or bones. Should I just hold off playing with this for a little while longer? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Odd - he should have all his adult teeth in by six months. It is possible that he accidentally bit his tongue. If he keep yelping in pain when biting down, I'd have it checked out by a vet.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't think of him biting his tongue! Could be that. I thought that I read somewhere that even though the teeth are all in by this age, they're still growing in properly. I really should bookmark pages, lol.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

When do they start teething? I thought it was a bit older, but maybe not? Maybe that's why my pup (4 months) is destroying all her toys right now?


----------

